# Need Help/Reviews; Cabelas Guide Wear



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

OK, I've read the threads on these and am convinced. It's aftter Christmas and I got a few bucks from Santa! I'm looking at the Guide Series Bibs and was wanting some input from other users. The main reason for this post was to ask about size. :help: I'm 6'2", about #220, My Pants size is generally a 36W34L. The sizing chart for Cabelas says I should order a Large/Tall? Do these run larger or smaller? Since I'm planning on using them for both icefishing and snowmobiling I dont want them "to tight". I plan on "layering" under these. Will I be able to get a pair of thermals & jeans under these and still be "flexable"? I suggested that I'd have to drive down to Dundee and try them on to make sure of proper size and fit. That suggestion was, well I think you know answer to that one! :lol: "Those $150.00 bibs will cost a lot more than that!" :lol: Thanks in advance!

http://www.cabelas.com


----------



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

Dont' trust the "labeled" sizes. They are wide variations for the same Large, Midium, or Small sizes from different manufacturers. I bought a large size wader earlier this year; I was barely able to squeeze my feet into the boots of the wader even though my feet are in the normal size range. I wish I would have bought one with larger size.

The best way to get one fitting you is to go there and try different brands/sizes and find the one that you feel comfortable . Remember that you have to wear it for different activities.




Burksee said:


> OK, I've read the threads on these and am convinced. It's aftter Christmas and I got a few bucks from Santa! I'm looking at the Guide Series Bibs and was wanting some input from other users. The main reason for this post was to ask about size. :help: I'm 6'2", about #220, My Pants size is generally a 36W34L. The sizing chart for Cabelas says I should order a Large/Tall? Do these run larger or smaller? Since I'm planning on using them for both icefishing and snowmobiling I dont want them "to tight". I plan on "layering" under these. Will I be able to get a pair of thermals & jeans under these and still be "flexable"? I suggested that I'd have to drive down to Dundee and try them on to make sure of proper size and fit. That suggestion was, well I think you know answer to that one! :lol: "Those $150.00 bibs will cost a lot more than that!" :lol: Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com


----------



## MichiganMike5 (Feb 4, 2003)

I've ordered many clothing items from cabela's recently, my observations are their sizing for mens clothing is pretty good and Their boot sizes run a little small. I'd go with the Large/Tall and see how they fit. You'll have them in a few days and if ya want a different size they are happy to accept returns. the return S+H will be alot cheaper than the drive to Dundee but it maight take 10-12 days to get the size ya need. (3 days to get 'em, 4 days to return 'em, a day or two to process the exchange and 3 days to get the new Bibs)


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I already sent you a pm burksee but after reading this and your pm back If I were you I would go with the XL-tall....like I said...there a little tighter than regular snow bibs!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

I just returned my Guidwear bibs. The sizing chart called out that I should fit a medium regular. Too tight around the legs, and a bit on the short side. Then I ordered a large regular. With those, I can layer. My size is 34w 32 l. So I would go the next size large than they lead you to believe.


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

Here are my thoughts on the Guide Weaar bibs, after having them for about a week, I love them:

I'm 6' and a little over 200lbs. I ordered XL-reg. The wife thinks they are baggy (she thinks they out to fit like ski pants and show off my curves :yikes: ). I've worn them around several times sincee I have had them. Once while out fishing. I wore 1pr lt weight + 1 pr hvy weight poly underwear. then a peaar of sweats over that. I still had plenty of room to move around without any binding. As far as length (I wear a 34x34) The regs are OK. I think I'm probably between the reg and tall, but I'd rather have them a little short than a little long.

Since you are a little 'larger' than myself ... I'd go with the XL-Tall.

A couple things to take note of: some people do not like all the velcro over the zippers. It may be a hassle ... but it WILL keep out wind & snow. The one thing I do not like is that they only have one way zippers .... just makes it harder to .... 'write your name in the snow'. :lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks to all who of you who responded! This is one of the many reasons I really love this site! You can ask a question about a subject or a product and get some really excellent first hand experience replies! I was leaning toward the "XL/Tall" but didnt want to go overboard and end up looking like a kid in his dad's clothes! I like the idea of the "tall" since I'll be also be using them for snowmobiling and hate getting wind & snow up my pant legs! I'll be putting an order in for them later today!


----------

